# Getting ready for SHTF as someone with poor vision



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I have very poor vision due to myopia.
It is correctable to 20/20 in one eye and better than 202/20 in the other eye with contacts.

what are my plans?

I have 3 pairs of Glasses in the house.
and a 1 year supply of contact lenses and solutions.
Including some extra solution contact lens carrying case and 3 extra lenses for each eye in my bug out LBE .

But the best part is... I looks like I am getting surgery this summer.
Not Lasik, as I ( and many doctors) feel the flap never freally heals and leaves your eyeball weaker btu PRK.
PRK is basically they shape your cornea by abrading it in the front.

It does nto bring results as quickly.
It is painful after the surgey and sometimes for months.
One needs medicated eyedrops for months.

BUT afterwards its stable and you dont have the possible need for high quality medical support you do as you may have when someon hits you on your eye after LASIK.

that is why the less convenient , and less pleasant procedure will be my choice.


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats and good luck on the surgery. Hopefully you won't have any problems. I've always been blessed with good vision, but as I get older I can tell my eyesight isn't what it used to be. I can still read fine print. My eyes just seem tired. Probably need to get them checked out while I still can.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck with the surgery!

I just had LASIK in January, and couldn't be happier with the results. I wouldn't be worried about the possibility of the flap moving after it heals. All of the experts with whom I spoke agree that it would take a miraculous hit of something hitting exactly where the cut was made. Odds are good that you would be okay. I know lots of cops and several firefighters who have had it years ago and never had any problems.

I'm sure you'll be very happy with the results!


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I had the PRK procedure twice about 4 years ago. I must say that it does feel like someone is scratching your eye with sandpaper. Your eyes are tearing up for more than a week and it is an all around pain in the arse but well worth it. I decided against the LASIK procedure for the same reasons. One move of the flap and you have to go back in. Alot less risk with the PRK option and alot of eye surgeons are discarding the LASIK procedure and sticking with only the PRK.
I had two procedures done because the first one didn't correct my vision all the way to 20/20. Luckily my surgeon only charged $100 per eye if I needed a "tune up". But looking back I wouldn't have it any other way. Sure, I had days that I wanted to gouge my eyes out with a spoon, but I am very happy with the results. I had bad astigmatism and after both surgeries I now see 20/20 or better. 
Advice? Get some good CDs and prop yourself on the couch and listen to a audiobook or something. You can open your eyes after the procedure but when you do it's uncomfortable. And when your eyes fill with tears LET THEM STAY IN THERE. They will act as a cushion and make it more comfortable but the second you open your eyes and let the fluid drain you are right back to discomfort. My night vision was kinda screwy in the bugging but got better over time. And sometimes when looking at a stop sign I would get 4 more "ghost" stop signs hovering at the 12, 3, 6, and 9 o'clock positions but that eventually goes away. Good luck.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

*beginning not *bugging. Autocorrect is a pain sometimes.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I USED TO BE 20/600+ (aka LEGALLY BLIND) without corrective lenses. That means if I dropped my glasses, I couldn't see well enough to find them unless I was on my hands and knees feeling for them. I had Lasik several years ago and had my vision corrected to 20/20 however due to the fact that I'm aging, I now need readers but that's not related to the lasik. But today I don't NEED my glasses for things like driving, hiking, shooting, riding horses etc. And as for the "flap issue" it wasn't an issue. Within 2 weeks after the surgery I was back on the job wildland firefighting and thinning trees (AKA operating a chain saw all day)


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck on the surgery, my eyes are changing and I get new glasses annually. I actually should get at least 1 extra pair. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

sailaway said:


> Good luck on the surgery, my eyes are changing and I get new glasses annually. I actually should get at least 1 extra pair. Thanks for the reminder.


We keep a couple of extras each for both the DW and her daughters.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Many folks I know on other prepping forums buy their extras via Zennie Optical online and all have been extremely pleased with the product and the service. Can't beat the price anywhere.

http://www.zennioptical.com/


----------

